# Billy Bookcase Snake Rack



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

After much deliberation I've decided to clear my IKEA Billy Bookcase and keep future hatchling in twelve 9L Really Useful Boxes (two on each shelf).

What would be the best way to heat them? I'm only familiar with bulbs.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

two options - heat cable or heat strips both work in the same way.

I personally heat each shelf of a rack individually via matts so the temp can be regulated individually if required.

Need a pulse stat to regulate the temps


----------

